
Panama Papers: Mossack Fonseca says leak came from hack - pttrsmrt
http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2016/04/panama-papers-mossack-fonseca-leak-hack-160406112826467.html
======
pttrsmrt
What do you guys think? Was it really a hack, or do they just want to smooth
over internal difficulties?

